
Twitter takes down Beijing-backed influence operation - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-twitter-disinformation/twitter-takes-down-beijing-backed-influence-operation-pushing-coronavirus-messages-idUSKBN23I3A3
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493448](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23493448)

